# Browsergame in Anime/Manga Stil oder Wirtschaft



## Cherry-Bunny92 (30. Dezember 2014)

Hey Leute! 

 

Ich suche ein Browserspiel! Ich kenne mich da nicht wirklich aus und habe absolut keine Ahnung davon, aber hätte große Lust da mal einzusteigen.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen das richtige zu finden!

Also folgende Dinge wären mir wichtig:

 


Ohne Download!: Auf allen Browsergames-Seiten werden auch Spiele wie Aion gelistet... ich versteh nicht wirklich wieso, aber die Seiten sind voll mit Free2Play MMO's.
Viel Soziales!: Ich würde gern mit anderen zusammen spielen. Einfach nur stumpf dinge anklicken und für sich selber spielen kann ich ja auch bei Civilization! Aber kein Facebook-Spiel!
Anime/Manga: Ich mag den Stil sehr und es gibt auch sehr viele MMO's in diesem Stil. Gibt es evtl. sowas auch für Browsergames-Spieler? 
Wirtschaftssimulation: Wird sich wohl mit dem Punkt davor beißen, aber da kann ich dann ein Auge zu drücken. Ich liebe so Spiele wie Civ oder diese Tycoon Titel. Das Industrie-Tyoon Browsergame war mir aber zu stümperhaft.
 

Wäre super wenn ihr mir da was nennen könntet. Ich kenne mich da wie bereits erwähnt nicht wirklich aus und vll. kann mir der ein oder andere einen Titel nennen, den ich bisher übersehen habe! 

Achja und Farmspiele mag ich nicht so^^ - außer sie sind im Mangastil! XD

 

Kuss,

eure Cherry


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Januar 2015)

Hiho,

 

Wüde sich das Sidler-Spiel eignen? Es ist kein Manga sondern Comic. Vielleicht ist es ja trotzdem was.

 

http://www.diesiedleronline.de/


----------



## johnp9 (3. August 2015)

Also ich kenn da so ein Wirtschaftsspiel, ist wirklich geil aber ist leider flash, trozdem Spielspass über 3-4 Stunden http://playgala.com/story.php?title=shopping-street


----------

